# Sticky  FAO all regarding moderation of posts



## Martha Moo

*************************​

This is a SELF Moderating area - all groups in here are established and so do not require us to read and moderate, all posts
however if a post _is_ _reported_ will will act as required.

If your group thread is very long (100 pages) then a new home can be made you may ask a member of the team to do this for you, or nominate someone in your group, we will periodically check this area and make it tidy!

Therefore we ask _each member_ to be aware of posts or threads that may require the attention of a volunteer or manager.

If you see a post you feel is in need of attention or is inappropriate.
Please use the "*report to moderator*" function and let us deal with it. ​
*************************​


----------

